# Best Tarpon area/guide Florida



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

I have some friends that want to go to Florida to fish for Tarpon. If you guys could go anywhere in Florida to Tarpon fish, where would you go? Does not need to be any specific area because they will base there trip around the fishing. They will be flying in and wanted to know the best spot and time of year to catch a lot. Also, any guide recommendations and places to stay would be great. Thanks for any help.


----------



## texpescador (May 4, 2006)

Check out Capt. Gavet Tuttle. (Miami/ Ft. Lauderdale)
www.backformorefishingcharters.com
I've fished with him on two seperate occasions and landed a 5 ft tarpon on my first trip and a 6 ft on my second. 
I also caught several other species of fish, including my first snook and a juvenile barracuda on a topwater (inshore).


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I'm always pushing Capt. Jim Bourbon: http://www.thinktarpon.com/

I've fished with him and had a great time then went back and spent time learning to fish for tarpon and doing a little crewing for him. He is dedicated to giving you a great tarpon experience.

I also loved the excitement of fishing the Bahia Honda bridges when the tide is ripping.

Whoever you use good luck and have a great trip.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the helpful info. I appreciate it. I am passing all if this on to our friends. My wife and I plan to make a trip over for some Tarpon, hopefully in the near future.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Bill C said:


> I'm always pushing Capt. Jim Bourbon: http://www.thinktarpon.com/
> 
> I've fished with him and had a great time then went back and spent time learning to fish for tarpon and doing a little crewing for him. He is dedicated to giving you a great tarpon experience.
> 
> ...


 Is this the same Jim that worked for Rhode Runner charters in the
early 90's ? ( Is he a little vision impaired from a previous career in 
glass blowing ? )

If so , He is a great Guide, fished with him several times.

thanks

MO


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

MO

Yep, same guy. As of the last time I saw him he was still doing glass work in the off season.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Capt. Mark Bennett. Scroll down and look at the "Just got back from Boca" posted by Marc. I am the "other" Mark that posted the eaten tarpon & hammerhead shark pic. Have fished with Mark many times. Great guide and his wife Jenny is awesome too.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*yep*

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/species/fish-species/14-world-s-top-tarpon-spots


----------



## MRGLOCK (Nov 14, 2011)

*Capt mike manning/boca grande fl.*

CAPT MIKE MANNING WILL PUT YOU ON THE FISH!!!!! I went out of Boca Grand with Mike and it was FREAKING GREAT!!! I posted a pick on Texas Tarpon Forum. its under MRGLOCK.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

I would fly in Key West , stay at the Pier House resort, fish with Capt Paul D'Antoni

http://www.fishinkeywest.com/

Mo


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

*Fishing in Marathon,Fl*

Here's my two cents. I just got back from fishing in Marathon, Fl. If you decide to go fishing with aguide be sure you tell him you want to take a picture with every fish you can in the boat. Because if you dont they will say you caught it once you have the leader in eyes of the rod. Then they will just break the line off cus they dont feel like bringing it in the boat. And then they want a tip? For what all I didwas fish on the boat. Once I caught the first one and said I didnt want a mount from grays taxidermy that was it. Pretty much stopped trying.


----------

